# ¿¿Juegos de nokia 1110 a un nokia 1108??



## Nanod10 (Abr 25, 2006)

Hola a todos, Miren soy nuevo aca.
Me estoy haciendo el cable, con eso no tengo problemas... tengo una pregunta...

Se le podra poner un juego de nokia 1110 a un nokia 1108???

y si se puede... como?? y donde me puedo bajar el juego o el firmware del 1110??

grax


----------



## cronodragon (Abr 26, 2006)

Ya probaste hacerlo?


----------



## mporcile (Abr 26, 2006)

Hola, hiciste el cable para el 1110?
Se consigue el conectorcito? que circuito usaste?

GRacias


----------



## Nanod10 (Abr 26, 2006)

mporcile ---> para preguntas asi estan los PM
cronodragon ---> Para preguntas asi estan los PM
esta vez les respondo la prox no si no me mandan un PM, sino cuando venis a buscar información te encontras con montones de preguntitas que no t interesan.

no lo hice, me falta conseguir algunas cosas. y no probe, sino que preguntaban si habia probado alguien.

Cuando haga el cable y pruebe les cuento


----------



## cronodragon (Abr 28, 2006)

Ya probaste?


----------

